# Mogadore Lake Bass Fishing



## greens1098 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good afternoon all. Im not looking for specific spots or anything but where is a good place to start for bass on mogadore lake? I have never been there and would like to get in some decent bass. PM if you dont want to share it. Thank you


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a tough bite. You will put in work to catch one. I'd try the deeper river channels in the lake. The shoreline is beaten to death. You can get them in the shallows east of the bridge by the launch.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

A couple weeks ago Texas rigged 8" worms were getting fish off weeds and rocks in 5-10 fow. At evening good top water on chuggers and buzzbaits.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

All the bass in Mogadore died when they lowered the water, try Portage Lakes!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

At-a-Boy, Cullin


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Cull'in said:


> All the bass in Mogadore died when they lowered the water, try Portage Lakes!


 And I thought all the fish in Mogy died from the trash???


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Ya Know, I heard the same thing.
Thats a Dog Gone shame.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Use to be a great place to fish, not any more.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Seriously, what happened to this lake over the last 5 years? I used to catch multiple bass every trip, but my last few trips skunk or 1, 2 fish. Used to be great but smtg happened to the bass. A shame cause it's a great lake with good weeds. I'd have thought it tough to hurt the bass there, but smtg def has happened not just from personal experience based on reports too.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Seriously, they are still in there.
Spring tourny take 20 lbs. to win.
I was at the Classic at Lake Hartwell
a few years ago (prespawn), and no one
Had a 20 lb. sack the whole event.
There is a huge shad population now,
that wasnt there years ago.
The fish dont set up on the spots they 
used to. Most (not all) are out in the
big water chasin shad. When you do find'em
ITS ON!!!!!! July 5 I went thru a pack of Dingers
in one and 1/2 hours. Then my foot control cable
broke,*!#F$&[email protected], had to limp her in with my rear motor.


----------



## Brad-g (Mar 8, 2014)

I caught 3 of them at the dock yesterday when I was trying to see if I could catch any crappie. 2 of them were good size the other was small. Just had a minnow under a bobber.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

You can blame it on a lot of things. Lakes seem to go in cycles. I will say that when the bass fishing is good at a lake it seems that you see a lot more of them on stringers. Wingfoot for example. Guy at Mog. the other day was heading to the bait shop to have his picture taken. He had 5 dead bass with two over 5 lbs. Perfectly legal but it made me want to puke. If the big girls are hauled out the future cant be nearly as bright


----------



## hunt&fish4ever (Jul 22, 2014)

Good for Cats, not so much bass


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Jig and minnow produced 4 bass a dozen or so small crappies and a few cats fishing deep water road beds and the underwater bridge. Lost lots of jigs on the bridge and almost another anchor.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Last night, Tuesday evening tourney, two fish over 5 lbs and one over 6 came to the scales. Two bags over 14lbs. Guess its could be worse.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeepers that's some good en's


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Bassbully 52 said:


> A couple weeks ago Texas rigged 8" worms were getting fish off weeds and rocks in 5-10 fow.


They still are.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ooooohhh.......... need to get back then this weekend.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Bully, forget mogadore, go to west branch. I here there is a guide in the area who will put you on some pigs.......Ike, i think is his name, Call him,,,,,he is good on Berlin to...


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

BASSINONE said:


> Hey Bully, forget mogadore, go to west branch. I here there is a guide in the area who will put you on some pigs.......Ike, i think is his name, Call him,,,,,he is good on Berlin to...


Ahhhh yes...Ike! He just the man on those lakes. I can't afford another trip with him since the one today cost me dearly (not cheap) and he is moody about who he will take out. His time is very limited since the pros have him on speed dial . He will sometimes take you out but school you well.
Getting to touch a bass he whacks is a true honor as it was for the bass that ate his lures.
Someday I hope to fish half as good as him, sadly I need allot of work to get there.


----------

